# Where to find these components ?



## razvanflorin (Oct 25, 2016)

Hello everybody ! I would need some help on a identification . I have bought 8 kg of those components from my cousin but he didn't wanna tell me where do they come from. 

If anyone have any idea please help me !


----------



## etack (Oct 26, 2016)

Looks like the left over ribbon of components. There would have been pins other contact components attached if you see gold it is gold. 

Eric


----------



## anachronism (Oct 28, 2016)

Haha some cousin.


----------



## razvanflorin (Oct 29, 2016)

etack said:


> Looks like the left over ribbon of components. There would have been pins other contact components attached if you see gold it is gold.
> 
> Eric
> 
> image.jpeg


Where are they used?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 29, 2016)

Those in #! and #4 are called "tiebars". Many types of pins or stuff like the metal leads inside of plastic flatpacks are partially constructed, plated, and assembled while on reels. These pins or leads are attached to these tiebars. The holes, I believe, are sprocket holes. After plating, the pins are trimmed or removed from the tiebars, leaving the tiebars as manufacturing scrap. Some tiebars have gold or silver on them and some don't. Usually, the base metals are copper alloy or Kovar (magnetic). With the reels, the pins can be plated only half way or the leads can be plated only in the center, to coat, in a circle shape, only the areas that the silicon chip or the wire bonds are attached to.


----------

